# My Neighbor's Daughter



## Crickett (Jun 9, 2012)

She has been asking me to do some portraits of her & I did a few a while back but I just wasn't real happy w/ them so she came over again yesterday & I did a few more of her. I was happier w/ these but I still need to work on posing & I need to remember to pay attention to details like the shadows on her face & where her hair falls. Please feel free to C&C. I'm only posting 2 but I am including the link to the set if you want to see the others. Thanks! 




Melissa B&W 6260 by Crickett30, on Flickr




Melissa 6237 by Crickett30, on Flickr

Here's the link to the set:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/christyharris/sets/72157630088864874/with/7169843883/


----------



## donald-f (Jun 9, 2012)

Are you using a flash mounted to the side or a light? I would use another light directly behind the camera to lighten the shadows just a little by using a filter


----------



## Crickett (Jun 9, 2012)

donald-f said:


> Are you using a flash mounted to the side or a light? I would use another light directly behind the camera to lighten the shadows just a little by using a filter



On these I was using 1 strobe bare bulb to the left of the camera.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 10, 2012)

I like them Crickett you'll find the look that your looking for. Your just going to have to shoot and shoot move the lights only then will you find that which you seek.Keep up the good work


----------



## leo (Jun 10, 2012)

Keep on shooting Cricket you are doing fine.....  to me experimenting with "lighting" is a very complicated endeavor .... specially for a "part time photographer"


----------



## quinn (Jun 10, 2012)

These turned out pretty good crickett!That is something i need help with as well!We should both invest alittle time and money and take a class or from Drb1313!


----------



## carver (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice captures Crickett,you did very well.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 10, 2012)

Doing great Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks y'all! 


Yeah Quinn I really need to find the time to take one of David's classes.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 10, 2012)

quinn said:


> These turned out pretty good crickett!That is something i need help with as well!We should both invest alittle time and money and take a class or from Drb1313!



Shoot, we should just arrange a big group class so we can all absorb some of DRB1313's knowledge!!

Good ones, Crickett.  She ought to be really happy with those!  Portraiture and lighting human faces are things that I just don't have much experience with...  I really like the colors in the color versions.  I think 6293 is my favorite.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 10, 2012)

Portraiture is right up there with ID'ing critters for me.  I've never really worked on it and with limited time, probably won't anytime soon.  It's not something that one can pick up and do without lots of shooting.  You're coming along nicely,  keep up the good work.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jun 10, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Shoot, we should just arrange a big group class so we can all absorb some of DRB1313's knowledge!!
> 
> Good ones, Crickett.  She ought to be really happy with those!  Portraiture and lighting human faces are things that I just don't have much experience with...  I really like the colors in the color versions.  I think 6293 is my favorite.



Thank you Rip! She was very pleased w/ these. We are gonna go into town one day & do some outside portraits. She really wants some of her w/ a brick background. 




Hoss said:


> Portraiture is right up there with ID'ing critters for me.  I've never really worked on it and with limited time, probably won't anytime soon.  It's not something that one can pick up and do without lots of shooting.  You're coming along nicely,  keep up the good work.
> 
> Hoss



Thanks Hoss!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 11, 2012)

They look nice Cricket ..


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Please feel free to C&C.



I'll give it a try ... short and sweet ....

# 6260

You have classic "Split Lighting" ... where the light/flash lights one half of a persons face.... in this case the face is slightly turned to the camera's left  .... it appears that you light is a little high causing lack of catch lights in the eyes.... to help .... lower the flash to almost the same level as the person's head .... it will add the sparkle in the eyes...

Posing...  it is best not to show the elbows on women... unless there is no other choice( most women didn't like the looks of their elbows)... 
By crunching up the arms ... they appear more "plump" than needed... 

The left hand is "stubbed" .... by pulling it back onto the body ... you'd would have a better pose.... let the fingers flow ... relaxed... 

I always ask them to "suck the tummy in" and hold long enough to get the shot... they'll thank you later for it....

#6237

You have the same lighting as above ... but better lighting than the first ... much better light in the eyes...  if you will lower it ...you'll see the difference.... move the light around to shorten the nose shadow some....

Posing .... the elbow thing .... and the "suck that tummy" deal 

Over all ...you did a good job with the one light!!  As you said yourself ... it is all in the details .... Once you get to the point ... you'll notice those details right off ... before pushing the button rather than afterwards....

Here is a link .... it is old as the hills... but it has the best lighting explanation that I have found ....
http://web.archive.org/web/20020809122821/http://www.zuga.net/freelessons/JZCH14.shtml

Hope I helped some.... 

Jimmy K


----------



## Crickett (Jun 12, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I'll give it a try ... short and sweet ....
> 
> # 6260
> 
> ...



Thank you Jimmy! Your advice helps a lot. I was really hoping you would chime in & let me know where I could improve. 

The 2 poses..... I was actually trying to duplicate from a book that I have. _Secrets of Posing & Lighting by Mark Cleghorn_ I let her look through it w/ me & let her help decide which ones she wanted to try. Those are the 2 she chose. I only used 1 light b/c she likes the dramatic effect. 

She is coming back over again this afternoon so I will try what you are suggesting. I will have to remember the tummy & elbow thing.


----------

